# Any Fogger Alternatives Out There?



## vernsburns (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a method to produce fog other than the Fog Machine or using Dry Ice?
I volunteer at my local elementary school to build a "Haunted Hallway" during their annual Fall Festival. In the past we have used a fog machine, but it sets off the duct smoke detectors. We have also tried dry ice, but that can get pretty cost prohibitive for a 4 hour event.
The space is about 10 ft. by 40 ft.
The theme this year is "Sleepy Hollow" so having some kind of low hanging mist would be a great effect for the kids (3rd to 5th graders) to walk through.

Any ideas that don't involve the Fire Department coming into the school would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Might i suggest talking to your building maintenance and shutting down the HVAC for the 4 hour period? Duct detectors work by pulling return air through the duct work. This causes the air to pass through the duct detector thus engaging the alarm. If you are not pulling air through it shouldn't set them off. 

A second suggestion is the quick burst fog from Froggys. it only lasts about 10 seconds in the air so it would never make it to the duct detectors. You just can't chill it as it will never come out of the chiller.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

...but make sure you don't violate any fire code.

Haunted's suggestion would not necessarily do so, but check.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you could make a narrow trough of water and use a few ultrasonic foggers.
this fog is produced cold, you can reach in and touch the device so pretty kid safe.

here's a vid


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Spider mentioned something that brings to mind this question - are you using a chiller with your fogger?


----------

